

Dubjoy will translate and voice-over your start-up explainer to any language - rf45
http://dubjoy.com/happy

======
sgrove
Interestingly, I've been getting closer to wanting something like this. The
biggest reduction on customer support we've been able to do so far is short
screencasts explaining features quickly and clearly.

But as Zenbox gets more and more international customers, this works less and
less - we get emails asking for support in several different languages pretty
frequently now. I'll probably look into Dubjoy, and hope it'll have the same
customer-support-reducing effect as the English ones.

Are the prices standard across all videos though? Most of my videos are
~30-90s long. And although every time someone on our team answers an support
email it costs us real money, we'll have to be very careful about which we
translate, and into which languages, or else we'll easily spend several
thousand dollars.

Another question - are you guys planning on providing any player chrome, like
Vidyard, allowing users to select the language? Otherwise I'll have to figure
out how to present the right language to users, which'll be a bit of a pain.

~~~
tadruj
1\. the prices get even lower if you need our service regularly. As a reguar
customer you'd also get dedicated translators for each language, which means
voice consistency across all of your videos.

2\. we will. We have a quick demo, but please disregard voice quality on this
one <http://dubjoy.com/embed_test.html>

~~~
sgrove
That's awesome, exactly what I was looking for! Thanks for sharing as-is,
looking forward to seeing the finished product. Could save us a ton of support
work, and possibly even help with conversions!

------
avree
The sound quality of the voices for the two example dubbed videos is poor, in
my opinion. There's a slight echo or white noise over the voice.

~~~
sgrove
I speak Japanese, and thought the Japanese quality wasn't bad at all - at
least not in a distracting way. I don't speak Portuguese, and there was a bit
more of an echo, but it still didn't sound distracting at all.

This also seems like something they can grow with over time - I bought a nice
USB mic because I was doing many screencasts, and the quality was much better.
I'm sure over time as they grow in translators, and those translators become
more skilled, the quality will go up.

Seems like a huge win-win to me - translators making higher and higher quality
translations more and more quickly. I could see this driving the efficiency of
the market in a great way.

I do wonder how they'll ensure quality though - are the videos vetted by
anyone, both for translation accuracy and sound quality? Are there reputations
for the translators? Lots of approaches, just curious which they're taking.

~~~
tadruj
Video translations are vetted by our trusted reviewers, but this raises a
price a bit. Also sound quality can be really good, done by a voice talent,
but this also raises a price a bit.

------
jvrossb
I can confirm the French dub is great, though the dubber cuts the end of his
sentences off a couple of times. You may want to specify
Mandarin/Cantonese/Other instead of just saying Chinese.

------
dervish13
Great service, absolutely useful; not just for startups, but for many
industries.

------
misokk
Great service! Looking forward .... This can be used in various fields.

------
LeafStorm
Even ChiSukwa?

~~~
tadruj
Xhosa is our most exotic language. But will try to find ChiSukwa too if
needed.

